
Please, stop writing so many “for loops” in Java - e4developer
https://www.e4developer.com/2018/09/15/please-stop-writing-so-many-for-loops-in-java/
======
archi42
I wonder why the author doesn't call this construct by its name: Lambda
functions?

I'm not using Java anymore, but this write up seemed nice:
[https://blog.codecentric.de/2013/10/java-8-erste-schritte-
mi...](https://blog.codecentric.de/2013/10/java-8-erste-schritte-mit-lambdas-
und-streams/) It's in German, though - I couldn't find a similar nice English
write-up with 2 minutes of googling.

------
zunzun
so many

